# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  این error در mirroring را چگونه برطرف کنم ؟؟؟

## mina.m

TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
------------------------------

Restore failed for Server 'WIN-BOECN5LMBQ3'.  (Microsoft.SqlServer.SmoExtended)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...r&LinkId=20476

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

System.Data.SqlClient.SqlError: The tail of the log for the database "tat1" has not been backed up. Use BACKUP LOG WITH NORECOVERY to backup the log if it contains work you do not want to lose. Use the WITH REPLACE or WITH STOPAT clause of the RESTORE statement to just overwrite the contents of the log. (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...)&LinkId=20476

------------------------------
BUTTONS:

OK
------------------------------

----------


## behrouzlo

باید از دیتابیس اصلی یک بک اپ بگیرید و روی سرور آینه آن را بازیابی کنید. اول بک full backup  و سپس یک log backup. البته دقت کنید که بک آپ را به صورت NORECOVERY انجام دهید

----------


## yekbiti

سلام. 
قبل از Restore كردن بكاپ، بايستي يك Tail log backup‌از DB‌بگيريد. اين كار تكه آخر Log رو كه تابحال بكاپ گرفته نشده بكاپ ميگيره. 
بادستور زير:

Backup Log ...... with norecovery

----------

